

Nano Sculptures by Jonty Hurwitz - tareqak
http://www.jontyhurwitz.com/nano/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion (from another source):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612005)
(64 points, 181 days ago, 17 comments)

I'll copy partially the first two comments:

> _They seem computer generated, and then photoshoped over the electron
> microscope images. They seem too perfect for that size, and I don 't see how
> they are supported on the surface. [...]_

Reply:

 _> The images showing them stuck to various other microscopic objects are
manipulated [1], but the technique is real. For example:
[http://www.wophotonics.com/applications/polymerization/direc...](http://www.wophotonics.com/applications/polymerization/direct-
laser-writing/) _

> _[1] The ant 's head image is exactly the same one as here, with the SEM
> text overlay cropped out:
> [http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=150...](http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=15041)
> , [...]_

------
gandalf123
read the credits at
[http://jontyhurwitz.com.com/nano](http://jontyhurwitz.com.com/nano) Jonty
Hurwitz gives credit to the team that photographed the ant. Hurwitz talks in
many of his online interviews of how the sculptures and the backgrounds were
digitally put together to help viewers understand the scale.

